# Husband came clean to me



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

Husband came clean to me today,he has been cheating on me with another woman for two years.Also revealed he does not love me anymore.Plus he has a 1 year old son with this woman he has been cheating on me with with.I asked him why and tried to get him to see a marriage consouler about this.He does not want to seek the consouling and plans to leave me this weekend for this woman he cheated on me with.He would not answer my question why.I told him how he hurt me when he did this and does not care.I ended up leaving to see my mother and I am glad to have her for support.She saw I was in tears and comforted me.I don't need to go through anymore terrible things,loss of my father 3 monthes ago and now this.We have been married for 2 year and it looks it will go down the toilet


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

He has been having the affair the whole time you were married? First....I know your hurt tight now but I am going to be practical....where is your savings...money? Make sure he hadn't cleaned out your accounts....go get at least 1/2 your money. The house...did you leave it empty so he could take things out of it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

The house is in my name,have the paperwork proof of this.Nothing empty yet.Husband and I have seperate bank accounts.I went over to see my mother and came back home.He said the cheating began after we got married 2 years ago.Luckily no kids with him either.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

debrag said:


> Husband came clean to me today,he has been cheating on me with another woman for two years.Also revealed he does not love me anymore.Plus he has a 1 year old son with this woman he has been cheating on me with with.I asked him why and tried to get him to see a marriage consouler about this.He does not want to seek the consouling and plans to leave me this weekend for this woman he cheated on me with.He would not answer my question why.I told him how he hurt me when he did this and does not care.I ended up leaving to see my mother and I am glad to have her for support.She saw I was in tears and comforted me.I don't need to go through anymore terrible things,loss of my father 3 monthes ago and now this.We have been married for 2 year and it looks it will go down the toilet


Do you have children?....If not, count your blessings that you found this slug out before wasting your life.......If you do, pull yourself together for their sake....

I am truly sorry for your pain, and I am glad your mom is their for you....Stay with her for a time to allow your head to stop spinning, then you can get ready for the coming events......

You have come to "cheater fixer central"....every situation that could happen has happened to the folks here, so their wisdom comes from experience......

If you have a chance to reconcile, they can give advice, and if not, they have fixes for that to.....

In the short term, rest, take it easy on yourself (you are NOT to blame), don't forget to eat, and stay hydrated....Just like you are getting ready for an athletic event...

If you have a prescription for an anti anxiety drug, now is the time.....

This won't go away overnight, but it will get better, so listen to mom, and remember the good folks on TAM are here to help, day or night, so don't feel that you are facing this alone.....

You have friends here....

Good luck
the woodchuck


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

I am so sorry you are dealing with such a prick at this time in your life when what you need is support. 

The only advice I can give is what you already know....you have had a lucky escape due to not being married for 10 years longer and no kids of your own being involved. 

The most important thing I can say to you is to watch out. There is a high possibility that he may come crawling back when the shine wears off his new relationship and say he made a terrible mistake. He may not. But he may. He will (no doubt) realise the grass isn't greener and that proper relationships don't operate in fantasy land. Especially and more so with a child involved. Whether he admits it is another thing

Do NOT take him back...even as a revenge on OW. It won't be revenge. It will be stupidity.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Get tested for STDs. Expose both of them on CheaterVille :: Don't Be the Last to Know.


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I am not taking him back once he leaves.He has been abusive to me a few times and I am on Zoloft.I have PTSD which makes it worse.No STDs either,have not had any sex lately.No kids together.I have a 10 year old son and 6 year old daughter from previous relationships.I am in touch with a great divorce lawyer and see her next week on the 8th.The woman he is leaving me for is an ex girlfriend of his.My mother said I deserve someone better whom will treat me right.My mother came over to stay until Friday,she is always there for me and there is one song in my mind,wrong baby wrong by Martina Mcbride.I did kick him out tonight,2 other women came forward he cheated on me with


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Pardon me for being so blunt, but kick his betraying A$$ out the door and make sure it hits him there on the way out.

Then when you over the shock and initial pain, find a great life for yourself.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Debrag, unlike a lot of posters here, you sound like you really do know you will be much better off without him.

Please lean on your mother for support. She sounds very supportive and caring. She will help you get through this.

Like others have said, he may be back but stay away. He is very abusive and you can do better. A two year marriage is not a lifetime and you should get over him within a year.

Keep making good choices, you are doing great.


----------



## gilczbq (Jul 3, 2013)

He said the cheating began after we got married 2 years ago.Luckily no kids with him either.


----------



## Overthemoon88 (Jan 10, 2013)

debrag said:


> Husband came clean to me *today*,he has been cheating on me with another woman ......


As many BS here on this forum can attest to it, there is no way a WS can come clean ABSOLUTELY on the first day of DD. There is a lot more skeletons in the closet, I bet you 



debrag said:


> .....We have been married for 2 year and *it looks it will go down the toilet*


Not exactly ..You will look back many years down the road and count your blessings that you've had a lucky escape. Albeit with initial heavy emotional price ... I am walking away from a 13-year marriage, 16 years together. There are many others who were destroyed by their spouses' infidelity 20, 30 years on. 

There is no child of yours involved at this stage. You can walk with your head held high. You can and you will start all over again with a man who truly loves you. This POS is not that man.

God bless.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd he didn't take his crap with him when he left, chuck it all in a box and dump it at his workplace. Change the locks. Do the STD tests anyways, he has probably never been exclusive to you, better to be sure he didn't infect you. Full speed ahead with the divorce, and leave this loser in your past forever.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope you are feeling better after a night's sleep. Though every chance you may have a worse day. Embrace it. 

Just remember, every day is different. And tomorrow will be different. Tomorrow is another day. 

And there are many good men out there. This is not the way it should be. He is not normal.


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I made the right choice,kicking him out for good and started sleeping well at night.I am starting to do better with my mother around.Said I made the right choice and the next step is filing for divorce.I know my mother cares about me a lotThe support has been getting bigger,friends have been there for me including from my sister Julia.If he gets near me,I know how to defend myself taking a self defense class a year ago.My father taught me how defend myself with a hand gun 3 years ago if I have to use deadly force and I just got my concealed weapons permit last week.The abuse,I have been hit,slapped and verbally asbused.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

So glad to hear you kicked him out and are feeling better. Well done! Things can only improve now that dead weight isn't dragging you down anymore.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Just be glad your getting out now. He's been unfaithful your entire marriage! He will eventually cheat on the OW just as he cheated on you. 

My ex h cheated our entire marriage. We even had a child together. I left as soon as I had solid proof he was cheating, although I had my suspicions the entire time.

I'm sorry your going through this. Let him go and find a faithful husband. There are some really great men out there. Men who will treat you with respect and will always be faithful. Good luck! It's nice that you have your mother to help you through this.


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

debrag said:


> The abuse,I have been hit, slapped and verbally asbused.


Not only is he a liar and a cheat, he is also a punk. I have no respect for males that do this, they are not men. He is obviously beneath you, listen to your momma, she sounds like good people to me. Do not engage him in conversation unless it has something to do with your legal situation. You have nothing else to talk about. Also I suggest you change your song to Roy Clark's: Thank God and Greyhound Your Gone.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

So sorry debrag that this happened to you. He is a jerk as most cheaters are. 

It gets better with time although the time has not happened for me yet, I know it does. Hang in there, you can get through this.


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I am listening to my mother and she brought someone over to talk to me.It was her friend Peggy and she woke me up on reality.I could of ended up dead and abuse is never ok.Peggy knows about it,she was in an abusive relationship and she had to make the choice.Peggy shot and killed her abusive husband with a shot gun 5 years ago.I am starting to pick myself up,I was on the floor crawling and picked myself up.Luckily I have male friends that have told me my husband is not a man,he is a coward treating me like crap.


----------

